# Should we keep losing more games



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

?
What should Sixer fans wish for the remainder of the season?

I for one want us to tank the rest of the season. it gives us better position in the lottery, plus whatever expiring contracts we land in the AI trade will let us sign a quality FA. Webber's contract will come off the books the following yr and more $ is freed up.

Not looking as grim as it once did.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I say keep losing, that's why I'm not even sweating the Iverson trade if it happens it happens. I just want them to keep on this terrible pace.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

better shot at the Oden sweepstakes


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As a fan of the team with the worst record last year I say try to win. Portland got the #4 pick (conspiracy) still had a great draft, but it's better to win


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

It's better for the franchise to do good in this draft. I'm not endorsing losing or anything though, I think the team is bad enough that it doesn't have to try to be bad.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, it pains me to say this, but it would be better off for us to just lose every single game for the rest of the season. As a fan, it really pains me to root against my team every single game, but I have no other choice. The more we lose, the better chance we will have of landing Greg Odgen. Plus, the more we lose the more unhappy Webber gets. At the end of the season, Webber has an option to opt out of his contract, or to return. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he will opt out.

If we win, well, I really don't see any good that will come out of winning.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Um, I'm not sure we have much of a choice.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

HAHAHA sliccat I was about to write the same exact thing.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Um, I'm not sure we have much of a choice.



LOL I Also hope we just tank the rest of the season. What good would winning do? I hope we get a couple draft picks with A.I. and with our pick get something good out of next years draft.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Tanking is simply unethical. But don't worry about not getting a lottery pick. Sliccat said it best.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Memphis is trying to get Oden also...

And anyways, I think that trading Iverson now is their best choice, so they can restart and rebuild everything...


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Zuca said:


> Memphis is trying to get Oden also...
> 
> And anyways, I think that trading Iverson now is their best choice, so they can restart and rebuild everything...


Can you imagine a starting line-up of Rudy Gay, Hakim Warrick, and Greg Oden in the future? Scary


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Tha Freak said:


> Can you imagine a starting line-up of Rudy Gay, Hakim Warrick, and Greg Oden in the future? Scary


plus Iggy, Carney, Korver, Dalembert, Hunter

imagine the lineup

PG:?
SG:Igoudala | Korver
SF:Gay | Carney
PF:Warrick 
C:Oden | Dalembert | Hunrter

ahhh!!!




not happening...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gtown07 said:


> HAHAHA sliccat I was about to write the same exact thing.


Add me to that list


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Tha Freak said:


> Well, it pains me to say this, but it would be better off for us to just lose every single game for the rest of the season. As a fan, it really pains me to root against my team every single game, but I have no other choice. The more we lose, the better chance we will have of landing Greg Odgen. Plus, the more we lose the more unhappy Webber gets. At the end of the season, Webber has an option to opt out of his contract, or to return. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he will opt out.
> 
> If we win, well, I really don't see any good that will come out of winning.


I don't care how bad we are losing, Webber aint opting out of a $20m a/yr contract. NO other team will pay him half that next yr. Cwebb is a lot of things but he aint stupid. I wish I'm wrong though..


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> plus Iggy, Carney, Korver, Dalembert, Hunter
> 
> imagine the lineup
> 
> ...



I'm so confused? Is Memphis and Philly joining forces? lol


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

As a few people said, it doesn't look like you have a choice in the matter, and the question should really be "will we keep losing more games?"

The only question I've had for a while is 

*What if Oden stays for another year of College?*

I mean, there's a chance he will, and then all this "tank to get Oden" stuff will just end up being a, "tank to end up in the record books for worst team ever."


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

First of all he's going to leave, don't be an idiot. After the injury and everything plus the fact that he's definitly ready to be a top 5 center this year means he has to leave. i will bet u anything he's in the L next year. 

Second of all Brandan Wright and even Kevin Durant (who I'm cooling off on) are both amazing talents and I'd be happy w either one.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

ss03 said:


> As a few people said, it doesn't look like you have a choice in the matter, and the question should really be "will we keep losing more games?"
> 
> The only question I've had for a while is
> 
> ...


Very true about Oden, but from what I heard, with or w/out Oden, next yr's draft is suppose to be deep. 

Someone might want to elaborate on who else might be available in the draft that is really good, since I don't follow college b'ball that much.


----------



## citanuL (Nov 28, 2006)

As far as players aside from oden who could go #1 if oden was not there.

Brandan Wright

Thadeous Young

Kevin Durant

Brandan is freaky long and more of an atheltic power foward then a wing player, great rebounder, great all around player, like almost all players that have his body, he needs to build muscle.

Young is kind of like a Paul Pierce/Tasyuan prince type of player. Less defense then prince but way more polished on the offensive end. He is a lefty, 6'8 and can is a complete wing player capable of playing either 2/3. Great jump shooter also.

Durant is labeled as the next t-mac and unlike Gerlad Green i think he could be just that. At 6'10 he is a straight up wing player which is freaky. He is arguably the best player in the nation right now and is having monster games. Of course he is skinny and all that, and some are worried he is the next J Bender. But the guy is nuts.

All of these guys would have gone straight to the league last year and would all have been top 10 picks in my opnion. They all have size, versatlity and athleticism. What college ball will do for them is probably just give them a better work ethic and more muscle. If philly does not get oden, they will furesure land one of these Freaks and will hopefully go in the right direction.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

SirCharles34 said:


> Very true about Oden, but from what I heard, with or w/out Oden, next yr's draft is suppose to be deep.
> 
> Someone might want to elaborate on who else might be available in the draft that is really good, since I don't follow college b'ball that much.


It depends on what your teams looking for but the kid i really like is CHASE BUDINGER,he looks like a dork but the kid can really shoot well and is deceptively quick,i make him a definite top 5 pick


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Thad Young although a sick athlete has not proven he's even close to read f the nba. he will not be a top 5 pick this year if he comes out. he'll probably get a team to take him in the lotto though bc of his potential. 

Wright would be the next choice for 76ers...at least in my opinion. 

Although Durant has been good if you look at his box score if you watch the games you'll see a lot of problems. I'll elaborate later. I have a final in 5 hours.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Gtown07 said:


> Thad Young although a sick athlete has not proven he's even close to read f the nba. he will not be a top 5 pick this year if he comes out. he'll probably get a team to take him in the lotto though bc of his potential.
> 
> Wright would be the next choice for 76ers...at least in my opinion.
> 
> *Although Durant has been good if you look at his box score if you watch the games you'll see a lot of problems. I'll elaborate later. I have a final in 2 hours.*




I watched him play in a game at the garden vs. Michigan state this year and his performance was REALLY underwhelming. It might have just been an off game but I left after wondering where "the next great superstar" I was supposed to be seeing was.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Yea that game and the LSU game, etc etc 

He pimped a few small schools and people were hyping him too much. BWright is the 2nd best prospect in this draft.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Gtown07 said:


> Yea that game and the LSU game, etc etc
> 
> He pimped a few small schools and people were hyping him too much. BWright is the 2nd best prospect in this draft.



Good breakdown on the college guys fellas. I dont watch college ball at all so it's nice to see people giving they're opinions so I can look out for the possible superstars or duds to be in the draft.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok so here's a quote from Oden in a recent SI about his NBA prospects: 

"I love it here. And I want to win a National Championship, but it could get to the point where it would be stupid not to go pro."

Can we KO this argument that's he's not going pro. The man is going to average 15,15, and 5 over the B10 sched, very easily. I think he could score more but he doesn't need to. I guarantee he leaves after this year when he dominates like that. And also I think OSU is now the odds on favorite to win it this year. They wouldve been competitive without him. With him? They become THE team to beat.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Gtown07 said:


> Ok so here's a quote from Oden in a recent SI about his NBA prospects:
> 
> "I love it here. And I want to win a National Championship, but it could get to the point where it would be stupid not to go pro."
> 
> Can we KO this argument that's he's not going pro. The man is going to average 15,15, and 5 over the B10 sched, very easily. I think he could score more but he doesn't need to. I guarantee he leaves after this year when he dominates like that. And also I think OSU is now the odds on favorite to win it this year. They wouldve been competitive without him. With him? They become THE team to beat.


I would agree. It is stupid to forgo millions when you can always return for your degree.

I don't usu watch college hoops until March Madness but I'll be looking out for OSU gms since we may have a shot at him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

With your team your team has no choice in the matter... it's too bad not too keep losing games... it's not a matter of tanking, but just sucking.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> With your team your team has no choice in the matter... it's too bad not too keep losing games... it's not a matter of tanking, but just sucking.


Yeah we suck just like Toronto :cheers:


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Keep losing !


----------

